# Advice on small wheel-base trucks



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

For my 1:20 scale Accucraft Ruby I decided to kitbash a tender. Most people seem to use 2-axle tenders (Accucraft even offered them at one time) but I wanted a two truck, four axle tender. Looking around my parts bin, I found a New Bright trains 2-axle tender lying around and I liked its proportions. I also had a Scientific Toys train tender too- and that came with 4-wheel trucks- but the molded on handrails and other details made it too clunky looking. So, I combined the body of the New Bright tender with the trucks of the Scientific Toys (and installed Bachmann small metal wheels in the process) and came up with a tender I really like. 

_While searching just now, I came across another thread (__http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/23648-my-ruby-s-progress.html__) from someone who did nearly the same thing!_

I don't like the Scientific Toys trucks though. They seem weak (one cracked already, which I repaired) and to fit the Bachmann wheels in I had to drill larger the axle-box openings. They squeak bad when they roll, and I fear that the crack will break again in the future.

I need a pair of better quality trucks. I don't care if they are modeled after arch-bar trucks, or Bettendorf, or Andrews, etc. However, I tried Bachmann's Big Hauler passenger trucks and USA Trains arch-bar trucks and both are too big for clearances. The wheel base on them (especially the passenger trucks, obviously) makes it such that they nearly rub against one another, and it there isn't enough room for them to freely rotate.

Note: the Scientific Toys trucks have an axle-to-axle spacing of 1+11/16" and the USA Trains trucks (from their old 1:24 line) have a 2+1/8" spacing.

Can someone measure a pair of Aristocraft 1:29 trucks, or HLW's old Kalamazoo line of 1:32 trucks, and tell me the wheelbase for them? Does anyone else know of 1:32 trucks that might work, and what their wheelbase measurements are?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked at some 1:20.3 arch bar trucks offered by Ozark. Look very nice. They are in "kit form" so maybe you could "bash" them for your engine. Just a suggestion.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=770


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think anything in 1:20.3 scale will be too large dimensionally to work.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I measured an LGB car at almost 2.2", so that's not good.

Roundhouse sell a four and eight wheel tender kit, or perhaps Accucraft would sell trucks as separate parts? This way you'd get metal components meant for live steam.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get MDC trucks on ebay, they are 1/32nd scale.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try the trucks off of Bachmann's small "1:20" equipment--the stuff that's all of 12" long. They've got 24mm wheels and the wheelbase of the trucks is on the order of a scale 3' 2" or so. (I forget exactly.) Definitely shorter, though, than their "Big Hauler" counterparts. 

*Here's a link* to the listing on Bachmann's parts store. $13 each including wheels isn't at all bad.

Later,

K


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all. I will check out those two leads.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of the Bachmann short trucks, and they're definitely a shorter wheelbase than any of the standard G scale trucks. You can't put the Bachmann 31 mm wheelsets on the truck, they're too big to fit, they hit the center bolster. Those trucks should work better for you. They look a lot like small logging car trucks.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

The full length of the truck sideframe is right about 3 inches, the axle to axle spacing is 1-1/2 inches, and the distance from the outside of 1 wheel to the outside of the other wheel is about 2-5/8ths inches.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The Roundhouse tender trucks are right about 40 mm wheelbase, and the wheels are 23 mm.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Use powdered graphite in your journals (axle end boxes) that will cure your squeaks and reduce wear.

John


----------

